# Coast Starlight LAX-PDX



## da40flyer (Jul 8, 2008)

OK this is my first trip report so go easy on the criticism. 

We arrived my Metrolink at 7am on Thursday 6-26. Got the tickets out of the self serve kiosk and then checked my 2 bags. I noticed the lady put tags that said "SEA" on the bags and it wasn't until I questioned her on it that she changed the tags to PDX. I thought, "Ok we're not off to a flying start here".

Boarding was a breeze. I went to the podium and got our coach seat assignments at about 845am. Seats 14, 15, and 16 in the last car on the train.

We pulled out of LAX right on time. And of course within 5 minutes my kids were wanting to go to the arcade car. I took them down there and found 4 video games, all VERY old games, and cost 50 cents a piece to run. No quarters here by the way. You must use tokens that you get from a change machine downstairs. And if you have problems, no one on the train will help you. You have to call a 1-800 number. One of the games didn't work at all and another took tokens and didn't give you a play. So that quickly became more of a hangout point for the kids, and a place for the pillow fight on the way home.

We had lunch in the dining car going through Vandenberg AFB. The hamburger was not bad. The kids had basic mac and cheese. Nothing spectactular but not bad, but PRICEY...

We started to fall behind schedule at Templeton. We met up with the southbound CS at that point and then had to wait for a 2nd southbound freight train after that. We sat there for approx. 40 minutes.

We gradually lost more and more time as we progressed north. Once we got into Dunsmuir, we were pushing 90 minutes behind. Early in the morning was when the trip started to become unpleasant.

At about 5am, we started noticing a not too pleasant smell in the last coach car. And as it warmed up outside, the smell became obvious that it was the odors from the septic tanks. The chemicals used and the contents of the tank filled the car with the odor everytime the car doors opened giving a nice fresh blast of air from the tanks. The car attendant *who was fantastic by the way* tried everything he could to help with the odors, walking thru spraying Febreeze every 20 30 minutes, getting the conductor to come try to figure out what was wrong, etc. Unfortunately our conductor told us all basically tough s#%t and deal with it. We wanted to be moved, but he said there were no seats to put us in elsewhere on the train. We eventually did get moved toward the back of the last car in Eugene which did help some.

We finally arrived in PDX 1 hour and 45 minutes late, which from talking to the people at PDX, said that's about right for the northbound.

Now, coming home, we boarded at 2pm for our 220 departure. The train was right on time arriving at PDX. As we were boarding, it turns out a freight train derailed just south of Salem. We ended up sitting at the station on the train for almost 2 hours waiting for the conductor and the dispatch center to decide what to do with us. THere was talk of a bus bridge around the derailment, going to Salem and waiting, or just sitting there. We ended up going on to Salem and waiting there. We spent almost an hour in Salem before the track was cleared and we were able to proceed.

This time we were in seats 2,3 and 4 in the last coach car. In the middle of the night, the front door in our car stuck open as we were going through the mountains in central OR. So all the track noise, the rattling, a little wind, all was coming right thru the door. And the fact that the suspension on that particular car was extremely noisy just added to it *every time we made a hard turn, it sounded like the suspension was turning on a pivot without any lubrication at all*. I got up at about 2am and tried to pull the door shut, but it would not budge at all. It finally decided, ON IT"S OWN no less, to shut at about 5am. When talking to the conductor in Sacramento, he said that these cars are so ancient and those doors use a wierd electrical system to run, they get really finicky and sometimes will jam open or slam shut.

We again had breakfast in the dining car. It was godawful. The "cheddar cheese" omelete was in fact an omelete with what tasted like the cheese powder that you put in Macaroni and Cheese in it. For 9 bucks, it was a total screw. We spent the rest of the trip only eating in the cafe car. Overpriced but even the nuked hot dog was better than that omelete.

On the way down, the train was never able to make up any time we lost from Portland. We arrived back in LA at about 1130 last night. Took the better part of an hour to get my checked bag back and then we finally got home at about 1am.

So, the ontime performance was lousy. Some of the service was fantastic, some was lousy. I'm not sure I'd do it again with my kids at the age they are at. They are in the "entertain me" stage so they get bored quick. I couldn't beat the price of the tickets but I'm still debating on whether it was worth it.


----------



## p&sr (Jul 8, 2008)

da40flyer said:


> The "cheddar cheese" omelete was in fact an omelete with what tasted like the cheese powder that you put in Macaroni and Cheese in it. For 9 bucks, it was a total screw. We spent the rest of the trip only eating in the cafe car. Overpriced but even the nuked hot dog was better than that omelete.
> On the way down, the train was never able to make up any time we lost from Portland. We arrived back in LA at about 1130 last night. Took the better part of an hour to get my checked bag back and then we finally got home at about 1am.
> 
> So, the ontime performance was lousy. Some of the service was fantastic, some was lousy. I'm not sure I'd do it again with my kids at the age they are at. They are in the "entertain me" stage so they get bored quick. I couldn't beat the price of the tickets but I'm still debating on whether it was worth it.


Thanks for your report. Glad you found parts of the trip enjoyable. It does sound like some pretty rough sections in there, though. I always take breakfast and lunch from the Snack Car, usually the Nuked Hot Dog. It has the big advantage of being predictable. Whenever possible, I don't check any luggage... waiting around while somebody else figures out whether or not they lost it is just not acceptable to me. As for the kids, unless they REALLY love Trains, I can see that it would be more a matter of "What do we do when we arrive to make this whole business worthwhile", rather than "Isn't it wonderful to sit back and relax and enjoy the Ride" (and the strange smells and the strange noises and the strange food).


----------



## jackal (Jul 8, 2008)

Maybe we should compile a stickied post entitled "Items Not To Order From Amtrak's Dining Cars."

Da40flyer's omelettes and Whooz's chicken are the first two items to be listed...


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you, da40flyer, for the report. It served as a kind of a reminder of why I don't ride coach long distance.

And thanks for confirming the uselessness of the arcade car. What were the people who came up with that idea thinking!? Probably the same clowns who thought up CCC/Diner Lite.

As for the open car door, I woulda found that fun, and been there to listen and enjoy everything. I like all those railroad sounds and sensations, but I don't travel with a family trying to sleep.

I never go easy on the criticism, but your first report was quite good, da40flyer. Thanks again, and despite some low points in your journey, I hope we can look forward to more of them.


----------



## Dan O (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice report. Thanks for the information. I am fairly new, okay really new, so any information may help plan a trip or deal w/ something unexpected in the future.

I sat in the front seat of coach on my last trip so I know that the noise is kinda loud when the door is opened. Ours was not stuck open although you wouldn't know it. We were on w/ 115 Boy Scouts so that door got plenty of use.

Thanks again,

Dan


----------



## GuestWorker (Jul 9, 2008)

I rather like the omelette (two t's, just FYI); and it is real cheese; I should know, having opened the prepacked contents while working in the diner...


----------



## da40flyer (Jul 9, 2008)

GuestWorker said:


> I rather like the omelette (two t's, just FYI); and it is real cheese; I should know, having opened the prepacked contents while working in the diner...


Thanks for the correction on the spelling. I had the omelette on the way up and it had real cheese in it. On the way back, it was totally diffferent. You could actually feel the powder when you took a bite and it had a totally different taste to it.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 9, 2008)

I keep wondering whether I should risk an omelette on an Amtrak train. I keep figuring it wouldn't be too bad, but I dunno. Audrey's omlettes are such a delight (garlic and cheddar and romano and goats cheese) I wonder if Amtraks would make me gag these days. (I love having such a cook for a life partner, but it makes eating out such a drag too often)

I highly recommend the railroad french toast, man. Its pretty consistent, too.

I also recommend taking sleeper accommodations verses coach. Also, I recommend that kids who are always raring to go are not the ideal candidates for Amtrak trips.


----------



## da40flyer (Jul 10, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I keep wondering whether I should risk an omelette on an Amtrak train. I keep figuring it wouldn't be too bad, but I dunno. Audrey's omlettes are such a delight (garlic and cheddar and romano and goats cheese) I wonder if Amtraks would make me gag these days. (I love having such a cook for a life partner, but it makes eating out such a drag too often)
> I highly recommend the railroad french toast, man. Its pretty consistent, too.
> 
> I also recommend taking sleeper accommodations verses coach. Also, I recommend that kids who are always raring to go are not the ideal candidates for Amtrak trips.


I would have loved a sleeper, however financially for this trip it just wasn't feasible to pull off.


----------



## JayPea (Jul 11, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I keep wondering whether I should risk an omelette on an Amtrak train. I keep figuring it wouldn't be too bad, but I dunno. Audrey's omlettes are such a delight (garlic and cheddar and romano and goats cheese) I wonder if Amtraks would make me gag these days. (I love having such a cook for a life partner, but it makes eating out such a drag too often)
> I highly recommend the railroad french toast, man. Its pretty consistent, too.
> 
> I also recommend taking sleeper accommodations verses coach. Also, I recommend that kids who are always raring to go are not the ideal candidates for Amtrak trips.



I had the omelette on my recent EB trip and it was just fine. However, I'm not spoiled like you :lol: and I don't exactly have a discerning palate. Garlic, cheddar, romano, and goats cheese it ain't, but it was fine by my standards (which aren't too high, admittedly).


----------



## NativeSon5859 (Jul 11, 2008)

French Toast is usually consistently good on Amtrak. I had an omelette one time on the Silver Star and I didn't like it all that much. So, it was back to the French Toast for me, permanently.


----------



## Shotgun7 (Jul 14, 2008)

JayPea said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > I keep wondering whether I should risk an omelette on an Amtrak train. I keep figuring it wouldn't be too bad, but I dunno. Audrey's omlettes are such a delight (garlic and cheddar and romano and goats cheese) I wonder if Amtraks would make me gag these days. (I love having such a cook for a life partner, but it makes eating out such a drag too often)
> ...


Probably because the EB seems to be the only train in the Amtrak system with extremely good dining, prepared differently than any other route.

The french toast really is the only "sure thing" for breakfast though. I've never had a bad dish of it on Amtrak and I don't plan on ordering anything else from the breakfast menu anytime soon (except the continental cus you just can't screw that up unless you really try). I never did understand why people order cheeseburgers for lunch in the diner though. If you're really that desperate for a crappy burger, save some money and eat in the cafe car. If you want real food, there's ALWAYS a decent lunch special in the diner, no matter what train you're on that's, what, $2.00 more expensive than the burger??? I guess my point is, the diner makes real food (for lunch, dinner) pretty darn well. It makes crap food (like burgers, hot dogs, mac n cheese for example) like an old guy with a microwave.


----------



## Shotgun7 (Jul 14, 2008)

P.S.

I'm really not trying to criticize in anyway, but rather just pointing out something odd I've observed after reading a whole bunch of travelogues. It seems all too often that something in one of the coach cars goes terribly wrong in terms of passenger comfort (like plumbing, light issues, air conditioning, etc.) In every report I've ever read where a passenger complained of these issues, not once have I seen the words, "So I went to the more comfortable, spacious, less smelly lounge car". How come so many people opt to stay cuped up in their seats for 6 plus hours in between meals with just about no possibility for socializing or really any fun (since coaches tend to be pretty quiet) when they can enjoy better views in a more open environment in more comfort just by walking two or three car lengths?? I understand sleeping is a whole different issue, but during the day, why not get out a little bit?? You're not in an airplane!!! There's no encouragement to "stay in your seat with your seatbelt fastened!!!!!!"

Anyway, I was just curious.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 14, 2008)

Shotgun7 said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > Green Maned Lion said:
> ...


Actually I just had a very nice cheese omelette on the Capitol Limited on July 5th. It didn't quite have all the things that GML wanted in his, but it was served hot and quite tasty.

As for the RR French Toast, I actually have seen that get butchered on Amtrak since SDS. On at least two occasions I've hit French Toast that one quite simply can't cut at least on the crust side. You have to pick out the center and leave the crusts as they are inedible. Probably caused by the chef taking the entire bag of frozen French Toast out of the freezer and just leaving it there during breakfast, then refreezing what's left.


----------



## had8ley (Jul 14, 2008)

Shotgun7 said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > I keep wondering whether I should risk an omelette on an Amtrak train. I keep figuring it wouldn't be too bad, but I dunno. Audrey's omlettes are such a delight (garlic and cheddar and romano and goats cheese) I wonder if Amtraks would make me gag these days. (I love having such a cook for a life partner, but it makes eating out such a drag too often)
> ...


I think you would get some contrary opinions on how bad the French Toast can be; I wanted to lace up the last order I had and use them for hiking boots.


----------



## da40flyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Shotgun7 said:


> P.S. I'm really not trying to criticize in anyway, but rather just pointing out something odd I've observed after reading a whole bunch of travelogues. It seems all too often that something in one of the coach cars goes terribly wrong in terms of passenger comfort (like plumbing, light issues, air conditioning, etc.) In every report I've ever read where a passenger complained of these issues, not once have I seen the words, "So I went to the more comfortable, spacious, less smelly lounge car". How come so many people opt to stay cuped up in their seats for 6 plus hours in between meals with just about no possibility for socializing or really any fun (since coaches tend to be pretty quiet) when they can enjoy better views in a more open environment in more comfort just by walking two or three car lengths?? I understand sleeping is a whole different issue, but during the day, why not get out a little bit?? You're not in an airplane!!! There's no encouragement to "stay in your seat with your seatbelt fastened!!!!!!"
> 
> Anyway, I was just curious.


Well in my case, every seat in the lounge car was taken by the seat hogs who thought that was their assigned coach seat. The same people that were in the lounge leaving LA were in the same seats until it got dard. At 6am I went in there with the kids to wait for breakfast to open up and there were several people on the floor and in the seats in sleeping bags. Going to the lounge wasn't an issue, getting a seat in the lounge is a different story.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jul 14, 2008)

I tried the basic cheese omelette on a recent *Texas Eagle *trip and found it to be alright, although it and the spuds needed hot sauce, and I was slightly disappointed when the LSA said he had none in the car. Likewise, one of my table partners asked for toast and was told the "brand new" CCC toaster was already broken. We were holed up in a siding at the time with a Wal Mart Super Center in view (and the Mississippi on the other side) and I offered to run over and get hot sauce and a toaster. Of course, that had just about everyone in the Cafe doubled over laughing.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 14, 2008)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Likewise, one of my table partners asked for toast and was told the "brand new" CCC toaster was already broken.


The CCC is offering toast? :unsure: I'm shocked.  Amtrak cut out toast years ago, I can't believe that they'd bring it back.


----------

